# Clausing 8525 Mill



## frankly2 (Dec 6, 2019)

Wished I had one of these years ago !


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 6, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> To clarify what i think may be a typo, are you asking about a Clausing 8525 Mill?


Typo, corrected !


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 7, 2019)

frankly2 said:


> Typo, corrected !


Yes , looking for longitudinal power drive I could rebuild and use on the 8525, or any other attachments I can find !


----------



## Packard V8 (Dec 7, 2019)

For true, the Clausing 8525 is a handy little gadget.

The Clausing X-axis power feed unit has some detractors who will say it's fragile.  There have been a dozen different aftermarket commercial units which can be modified to fit.  One guy even did his own with an automotive windshield wiper motor.

jack vines


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> For true, the Clausing 8525 is a handy little gadget.
> 
> The Clausing X-axis power feed unit has some detractors who will say it's fragile.  There have been a dozen different aftermarket commercial units which can be modified to fit.  One guy even did his own with an automotive windshield wiper motor.
> 
> jack vines





Packard V8 said:


> For true, the Clausing 8525 is a handy little gadget.
> 
> The Clausing X-axis power feed unit has some detractors who will say it's fragile.  There have been a dozen different aftermarket commercial units which can be modified to fit.  One guy even did his own with an automotive windshield wiper motor.
> 
> jack vines


More than handy gadget, I’ve done some heavy production on this little mill swinging a 1/2” mill. I just would like to find a drive that is generic to this mill and, make it whole again ! This mill has a Brown and Sharp #7 taper spindle. I scraped both axis ways in when I had it apart moving it into the shop. It’s a very accurate mill now and repeats wonderfully, just would like to have more attachments for it.


----------



## Packard V8 (Dec 7, 2019)

Just for the good of the order, what is the going market price for the Clausing power feed?

I have two 8525s, one with power feed and one without.  I'm going to sell one and want to price the one with power feed accordingly.

jack vines


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> Just for the good of the order, what is the going market price for the Clausing power feed?
> 
> I have two 8525s, one with power feed and one without.  I'm going to sell one and want to price the one with power feed accordingly.
> 
> jack vines


I have no idea what the “going” price night be, but I know they are a rare find when in good condition. I would accept one in any condition if it’s all in one piece and the price was reasonable.


----------



## Meta Key (Dec 8, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> The Clausing X-axis power feed unit has some detractors who will say it's fragile.



I have heard this a few times but I gotta say, mine is still working just fine.  The mill was built in 1966 and I'm the second owner. I've had it for 20 years..



Oh,yeah, I use the power feed a LOT!

MK


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 8, 2019)

I’ve only had mine about 6years, I’m also a second owner, but I don’t know how old the machine is. How can one find out? Who has the dates of production ?


----------



## Meta Key (Dec 8, 2019)

frankly2 said:


> I’ve only had mine about 6years, I’m also a second owner, but I don’t know how old the machine is. How can one find out? Who has the dates of production ?



Well, for me it was easy.  I received the original manual with the mill and it had the Clausing Test Report which showed a date of 6/24/1966.  The serial number is in the 0059xx series, if that helps any..

It might be worth a call to Clausing.  They might have kept good records.

MK


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 17, 2019)

Found history on mine, it was manufactured and shipped to Portland Machinery in August of 1958.


----------



## Meta Key (Dec 18, 2019)

frankly2 said:


> Found history on mine, it was manufactured and shipped to Portland Machinery in August of 1958.



It's always fun to learn some history of our old iron monsters!  Did you learn this from Clausing?  I've never talked to them; curious if they keep good records.

My 8520 mill was originally bought by a guy up in Canada.  He was a machinist at the Canadian Forces armory in Vancouver if I recall correctly.  When he retired he bought the 8520.  Some thirty years later I bought it from him at his "pre - estate" sale.  It came to me with a bunch of tooling including a shockingly large collection of reamers and a wall chart of drill sizes that is still hanging on my shop wall.  The guy was a true gentleman and a master machinist.  Some of his shop made tooling was magnificent.  I was lucky to get the mill 20 years ago and still feel that way today.

He also had a Myford lathe that I did not acquire.  I don't recall why -- either it was already sold or I didn't have the cash at the time.  I had a really nice little Sheldon back then so maybe I didn't feel the need for the Myford.  Always regretted that I didn't get it -- I have no doubt I'd still be using it if I had..


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Meta Key said:


> It's always fun to learn some history of our old iron monsters!  Did you learn this from Clausing?  I've never talked to them; curious if they keep good records.
> 
> My 8520 mill was originally bought by a guy up in Canada.  He was a machinist at the Canadian Forces armory in Vancouver if I recall correctly.  When he retired he bought the 8520.  Some thirty years later I bought it from him at his "pre - estate" sale.  It came to me with a bunch of tooling including a shockingly large collection of reamers and a wall chart of drill sizes that is still hanging on my shop wall.  The guy was a true gentleman and a master machinist.  Some of his shop made tooling was magnificent.  I was lucky to get the mill 20 years ago and still feel that way today.
> 
> He also had a Myford lathe that I did not acquire.  I don't recall why -- either it was already sold or I didn't have the cash at the time.  I had a really nice little Sheldon back then so maybe I didn't feel the need for the Myford.  Always regretted that I didn't get it -- I have no doubt I'd still be using it if I had..


As I recall I did a search on the net and found someone who had down loaded a spread sheet of serial numbers from Clausing factory Which also showed where the machines were shipped to various dealers. I guess I just lucked out !


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 18, 2019)

Meta Key said:


> I have heard this a few times but I gotta say, mine is still working just fine.  The mill was built in 1966 and I'm the second owner. I've had it for 20 years..
> View attachment 307394
> 
> 
> ...



I think yours is the first I've seen with the optional belt cover, most just have the belts exposed.


----------

